# Cutting edge?



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi All, I have a 99' Toyota Tacoma with a 6'9" Fisher minute mount1, bought new etc. This plow came with a "poly" cutting edge. I remember before the minute mount came out, older toyotas with i think the same plow size has steel cutting edges? My local Fisher said, due to weight?? Is anyone using steel on a 6'9"? are they a fisher item? problems using steel? Im in New Hampshire....no freaking snow!:salute: Your thoughts


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Poly edges are great for sensitive surfaces (pavers, brickwock, parking structures, etc). If you don't encounter any of these surfaces, then don't see a reason not to go with steel. I really can see the weight of that size edge pushing you over the limit.


----------

